# Sunscreen or moisturizer first?



## jessica9 (Mar 10, 2006)

i have read so many conflicting things. some say "protection first", others say to follow up with a sunscreen after you have moisturized.. what do you guys think; what do you guys do?

i have been using a high spf transluscent zinc oxide waterproof sunscreen (since i tend to sweat) from skinceuticals. then i spot moisturize since i am already sort of greasy! so i have been doing protection first myself.


----------



## lavender (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't know which one to use first, mine is a moisturizer that contains SPF 15. I use Olay moisturizer.


----------



## Femme*Noir (Mar 10, 2006)

I moisturize first then I use a moisturizing sun block- nutrogena healthy defense. My face need moisture and i feel like the sunblock is heklping seal the moisture in from the sun..if that makes sense..lol:satisfied:


----------



## minivanmom (Mar 10, 2006)

Read somewhere that sunscreen should be the last thing put on your face. Makes sense to me.

Donna


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 10, 2006)

My sunscreen is my moisturizer--makes it simpler that way! But when I didn't do that, I'd put my moisturizer on fiirst,to seal moisture in, then put on SPF 30 or 45--the last thing I put on my skin. Also,I always wear an SPF of at least 15 in my foundation.


----------



## bocagirl (Mar 10, 2006)

I moisturise then use sunscreen.


----------



## jen19 (Mar 11, 2006)

if you want the sunscreen to actually work, use it last. It's good that you are using a physical block screen- titanium and zinc are the best, I've been reading up on the chemical sunscreens and there is supposedly a problem having to do with free radicals....anyone else hear this??


----------



## maryfitz24 (Mar 11, 2006)

I put my moisturizer on first, then my sunscreen and then my tinted moisturizer that contains sunscreen last.


----------



## pale_fading_sun (Mar 14, 2006)

My oil-free moisturizer already has spf15 :icon_smil but I suppose the last thing that you should apply is sunscreen. Besides, I think sunscreen should be reapplied every now and then especially during hot days when we perspire.


----------



## nlee22 (Mar 15, 2006)

I use my moisturizer first and then my sunscreen. It is true that sunscreen should be the last thing u put on ur face.


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 15, 2006)

I have always applied my moisturizer and then sunscreen.


----------

